# Election report website wanted?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone know of a site that will give early results on Monday? I know its illegal to post them, but theres no law against reading them.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Go on twitter. There is an entire movement set on breaking the law. Any act on twitter is already transmission to the public, so are Facebook wall posts, no matter your privacy settings. They'll never prosecute, it'll end up being fiasco. I'm going to repost everything i get from my friends back home.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks. Twitter is kind of a pet peeve of mine. I dont know if Im ready to sink that low. I guess that makes me old.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i really hated it.. then i use it. maybe once a day, and i've gotten free meals (because i complained about a company with its hastag and put #fail), discounts from twitter promotions, and now election results .


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

punchbuggy said:


> i really hated it.. then i use it. maybe once a day, and i've gotten free meals (because i complained about a company with its hastag and put #fail), discounts from twitter promotions, and now election results .


 Cool. I just keep reading about the egotistical stars who twitter their nonsense and the lazy journalists who use it as a source, and it turns me off. Maybe one day.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

last election was pretty neat being in nova scotia seeing the results unfold as each timezone unlocked


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

count me in as another Twitter-hater here. However, it is useful for immediate, realtime breaking news, as long as you're not taking it as gospel (it can be inaccurate).

If you go to Google and hit the option for Realtime results, it gives you a realtime news feed with tweets (or is that twits?) for all results on your search.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Re: twitter. a guy in abottabad pakistan tweeted something along the lines of "helicopters by home how strange" now hes the twitter guy for telling everyone about the osama killing hours before it was even announced by obama...

so in some cases its is useful. Thats why its a treasure trove of info if you have the spiders and bots to swift through the info and come out with something useful.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

punchbuggy said:


> Re: twitter. a guy in abottabad pakistan tweeted something along the lines of "helicopters by home how strange" now hes the twitter guy for telling everyone about the osama killing hours before it was even announced by obama...
> 
> so in some cases its is useful. Thats why its a treasure trove of info if you have the spiders and bots to swift through the info and come out with something useful.


 But how many people tweeted nonsense about some important event and were wrong? Anyone can go point to a true tweet after the fact. Without some sort of reliability, so called _instant_ information is completely useless.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

The instant the polls closed in Nfld, they started censoring twitter.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

how do you know they are censoring twitter? It is american based. they don't need to follow canadian election laws.

Re: Pakistan. 

Oh yeah its all garbage most of it. But if you had the resources and the computational power to sift through the data there are gonna be some gems, like that one above. Say if this attack happened in a more populated area, more people would be tweeting, some iwll be more detailed, some will be less. At the end the more data you mine the better the story is. Thats why all the tech companies spend billions just to track our habits. You can infer a lot of things fairly accurately. 

The instant info is useless for us regular people, but not so much for businesses/govt's with unlimited resources


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Internet taking on Canada's 73-year-old elections law

www.tweettheresults.ca


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lib 10, NDP 9 and Cons 5 in Atlantic Canada as of 8:52pm ADT - Mackay TRAILING in Central Nova behind NDP


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

Also, a good newsgroup. yes they still exist.

8:05 pm Election results Atlantic Canada -> Cons 12 Lib 10 NDP 9 - can.general | Google Groups


----------



## Nanokid (May 18, 2010)

bummer; the twitter results whent offline


Until a few minutes ago, this site was home to a conversation about the role of social media in Canadian elections. It was set up to aggregate the tweets (messages posted to Twitter) that include the hashtag #tweettheresults. That's how people across Canada and around the world have been tagging their reflections on Section 329 of Canada's Elections Act, which severely restricts the transmission of voting results until all polling stations have closed. We hoped that this site would provoke a conversation about Section 329, and raise the profile of the issue across Canada. We think it's done that, both on the social web and in the mainstream media.

But that conversation became illegal at 7 pm EDT this evening. Rather than face a potential fine or protracted legal battle, we have taken this site offline for 3 hours. When free speech returns to Canada at 10 pm EDT, the site will be back online and you will be able to read all the tweets that have accumulated in the interim.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

you can still go to twitter.com and directly type in the search #tweettheresults.

If they were seriosu though I think they should have a protracted legal battle. bring more attention to this issue


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Legal action would have worked against them in the long run IMO.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

True, I'm pretty sure they'll find paypal people to pay. The law is ridiculous.

This just in con majority. Although I like the stability, I detest how our parties ae totally polarized now. We used to be all in the centre, the PC and libs. Now we are at both ends of the spectrum. Sad.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Liberal and BQ leaders did not even win their seats! :S


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

That says something. People want change. But one change at what cost? But canadians are moderate and hopefully we'll go back that way


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

But yay new leader, lizzy may!


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

punchbuggy said:


> But yay new leader, lizzy may!


This makes me so happy 
see, you can have change!
Congrats, Elizabeth!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

punchbuggy said:


> That says something. People want change. But one change at what cost? But canadians are moderate and hopefully we'll go back that way


 Dont hold your breath. Like him or not, Harper is anything but moderate. Its going to be an interesting ride.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

flannel said:


> This makes me so happy
> see, you can have change!
> Congrats, Elizabeth!


 Its about time Greens got a seat. I like May.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i am tempted to rent a megaphone and run up and down the streets yelling THE END IS NIGH!

Im a swing voter depending on the candidate and the issues, but this vote really had me concerned. With the limitless conservative attack ads (running for months before the govt was toppled) and the attempts of the liberals to match them, it really brought things to a new low.

here's a few nice positive points that came out of this election

1) A massive influx of a new generation of politicians that will only increase next election due to the liberals restructuring.
2) Canadian politics shift Right vs Left, instead of Right vs Center. While it may result in more ideological squabbles, the result is more people hear their opinions being said in the house, as the center will be reached out to by both parties. I do believe in centralism being represented, but i find their main purpose is to keep the left and right inline. They ensure true socialism and neo-liberalism isn't sought after by the left and right parties. (this applies to our voting system only, proportional representation is a whole different ball game  )
3) The bloc is dead, for now. Sovereignty issues belong in their provincial politics and had no place in federal policy.

As for a Harper majority, the only positive i see out of this aspect is expedited legislation, the only real plus to any majority. His mandates don't match mine, they worry me, especially the cuts he'll be doing.


----------



## punchbuggy (Apr 21, 2010)

i think harper, will bring stability. he won't issue the "can of worms" -death penalty, abortion, gay marriage. He is smart. He merged the CRAAP party with the PCs to get into power and along the way purged it of people like Manning who advocated against bilingualism, more devolvement of powers, less multiculturalism. At the same time the ones that still remain are on a leash. If you dare put a private member bill out that might jeopardize another majoirty you'll be slapped to your senses.

I want the centre back. But this election, I think no one got the centrist message from the liberals. We are in wierd times and anything can happen in the world. However, I do wonder since people obviously love policies that help them, ie healthcare, childcare etc etc, but we also know we can't afford them now, in say 4 years, if our economy has recovered and no longer needs shepparding along by the Cons, will people once again jump ship to a party which represents what they want not just for the sake of rocking the boat? Solid Con vote is only 30% (prairies, evangelical christians, and 65+) everyone else who were the extra 10% are swing. and obviously, liberal/NDP voters have no qualms in going either way. Oh and the Quebecers, they are just fickle.!

I also think the left/centre-left needs a party that is nationally based, just like the Cons.


----------

